# Good car audio system



## khmadhu (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi,

After my i5 rig its time to buy a car 

I am looking for a good car audio system(player with speakers and woofer) for my maruthi swift (going to book next week..)

as some of you may know  most of the cars around 4-5 lac wont come with CD players.. but its a must have for every car owner. besides other high end models like swift ZXI comes with default audio system.. how well is the default audio system.? does it has enough sound quality and options?  or better to go for separate  audio system..



Budget 20k max 
Requirements:

1)good music quality (top priority)
2)it should support USB/AUX/DVD/SD and must play MP3,WMA.
3)should support bluetooth with call recieving and dialing feature.
4)4 speakers of good quality

So what are the options for me...?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 16, 2011)

Check out the default audio system. If you are unsatisfied you may go for an after market setup.
Sony Pioneer JVC are good ones in my opinion.

I use default speakers in my car and they do fine. Not as good as the Sony xplod that my friend has but is good enough.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 16, 2011)

Maruti may be providing affordable cars to the middle class Indians, they do not include a decent music player in their models. Although ZXi comes with a basic music system, I am not sure whether it will have an option of bluetooth. Please check with the dealer. Wihtout USB the system is of no use. This is the mistake I made with my Figo. The model I purchased didn't support USB/BT 
Now with our limited budgets we only have Sony Xplode as our best option. Combined with JBL speakers in the rear and pioneer in the front (which is what I have), it makes a VFM music system well within 20K.

In case someone else says, Xplod is not the best, but for tight budgets it provides bang for your buck 

You can check Sony Xplod car players on Sony India site along with prices.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

Off topic, Maruti Swift is not such a good looking car. It has a large fat arse!
(well, i'm not criticizing it's engine and other pros)...it looks downright ugly!


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 16, 2011)

@sammy_cool 
Everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion but you my friend are in minority. Looks of Swift are superb and there is not other car in India which can carry chic as well as rugged looks (based on modifications and/or color only). It is a fantastic choice in terms of power (turbocharger in diesel only), looks, space (a little small boot though, than Figo) or mileage 

I didn't go for it because it was over 6 (diesel) and 2 of my close friends already have it.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

I love Chevy Beat! Damn looking car! 
i'm outta here!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

Off-Topic : @sammy_cool, Swift is preferred by thousands of people in India over Chevy beat.. At that price range, none of the Indian cars is close to the performance of Swift... So keep ur opinions urself...

@OP, at 20K u can get a descent audio sys than factory installed ICE..

@khmadhu, u need a dvd HU?


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks all for u r replies 

@MegaMind if the  audio head can play mp3 files in a DVD it will be good.

one of my friend recommended to go for pioneer or JVC for head units.

Pioneer DEH-6250BT  costs 8.5k net and 

pioneer deh-7350bt costs 10.5 k net
and suggested infinity speakers costs 4.3k net  with  monolothic JVC amp  that costs 9.3k net


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 17, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> Pioneer DEH-6250BT  costs 8.5k net and
> 
> pioneer deh-7350bt costs 10.5 k net
> and suggested infinity speakers costs 4.3k net  with  monolothic JVC amp  that costs 9.3k net



For head unit u can stick to pioneer(affordable+good quality) if possible also check Blaupunkt HUs..

Infinity speaker model no. ??
monolothic?? Amp model??


----------



## Sarath (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanted to get a Swift too but it was out of the budget allocated to me so I never got one. That is the best car in that segment. Others I like are the polo.

My friend had an xplod setup in his car. Check user reviews of the model you are looking after, My friend had a problem in his player where it kept skipping tracks and the playback was not smooth. However he told me that either it was a lone problem and it was fixed or replaced. I am not sure. But do check some user reviews.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

As far car audio goes, only a few HU from sony are good, speakers are bad, Amps n HU hav heating issues(which rattles the SQ)...


----------



## PraKs (Jun 19, 2011)

Dont go with Default system comes with Car. Most of them in sub 5 lakh cars are not good enough.

HU - Pioneer
Speaker - JBL

This combo is killing, Dont need separate sub.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 19, 2011)

@Praks, i was abt to suggest the same... 

HU - Pioneer
Front Speaker - JBL or Polk(model depends on size)
Rear Speaker - JBL GTO 948 or Polk DB691
Amp - JBL GT5-S644


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 19, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Dont go with Default system comes with Car. Most of them in sub 5 lakh cars are not good enough.
> 
> HU - Pioneer
> Speaker - JBL
> ...



so only HU and speakers enough..?  no need of Amp.? 

@mastermind  thanks for the models..  never heard polk brand!.. is it good than JBL..? 

I usually don't play Rock music, I like soft beats.. and most of the time hook to Hindi music..


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 19, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> *@mastermind*  thanks for the models..  never heard polk brand!.. is it good than JBL..?



JBL & polk audio are head to head... Addin Amp increases makes the sound crystal clear, if budget allows get a descent amp like JBL GT5-S644..

Do not mix up the speaker brands.. If u get front JBL pair, rear should also b JBL...

P.S : Its MegaMind, not mastermind


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 19, 2011)

May be
It will help you

Car Audio | Product Information | JVC India


----------



## cyclops (Jun 24, 2011)

JBL has also launched good HU's and they are pretty VFM.

The best part is you can opt for the ones w/o the CD player.
As these days we all use pend drive. Less moving parts, less wear & tear.

Though the JBL speakers are good they are bit on the brighter side, if possible hear them in action and then decide.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

cyclops said:


> JBL has also launched good HU's and they are pretty VFM.
> Though the JBL speakers are good they are bit on the brighter side, if possible hear them in action and then decide.



JBL media players Lacks SQ... 
For speakers they are gr8..


----------

